
DuckDuckGo vs Goliath - An interview wth Gabriel Weinberg [audio] - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=423
======
boyter
Gabriel, I just want to say you can't buy PR like this.

The hacker news crowd loves you (deservedly so!) and you are doing an awesome
job with DuckDuckGo. Keep up the good work!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx! I've never paid for PR (yet), although I'm theoretically not opposed to
it. My strategy to date has just been to be as open as possible, e.g. answer
all interview and other requests ASAP, etc. I've also met a lot of great
people this way.

~~~
boyter
Well its working! Developers love openness and developers seem to be the main
focus of DDG at the moment from what I have seen. Very impressed with it,
especially since I have always been interested in the search space myself as a
hobby.

------
thinkalone
Interesting interview, and thank you for taking the time to produce high
quality audio. Production quality is frequently overlooked but it takes your
podcast to a higher level and got me to listen for almost two hours to
Gabriel's interview and subscribe for future episodes!

~~~
jayro
Thanks so much for the positive feedback. ;) Justin has done a lot of work to
get the audio quality where it is, so it's nice to hear that his effort is
paying off.

------
jacquesm
Duck Duck Go is on my mind a lot these days :) Too much probably, but I think
it actually embodies the future of search, for some fair sized percentage of
the search market.

Right now they're at 0.035% of the market according to my estimates, that's
only two doublings away from eclipsing altavista on it's way down.

DDG will be 'just what some people need', but not the general public, that's
googles game. So to attack a giant like google you need to go the lilliputs
way, many small search engines like DDG probably stand a better chance at
nipping away at a giant like google than a single head-on competitor ever
would.

Search engines are profitable at ridiculously low levels of traffic (I ran a
toy one for a year), _if_ there are good enough tools to tie a bunch of them
together and allow keyword sales. This will also mitigate the costs of
combating click fraud.

Another thing that could be done between such micro search engines is sharing
spam lists.

~~~
jasonlotito
DDG has been my default search engine for work and home for a long time now.
It's lacking in a lot of refinement on the UI end, but it works, gives me good
results, and I love the zero-click information.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Working on ui refinement now, so I'd appreciate you emailing ui feedback as
you think of things.

------
MikeCapone
I've switched to DDG as my default in Chrome again. My main problem is that
I'm always afraid that I'm missing good results, so when it's an important
search I have a tendency to also use Google. And then after a while I tend to
switch back to Google to remove that anxiety.

Not sure how to fix that :-/

------
twidlit
Probably the best interview about Gabriel Weinberg.

------
klbarry
Is the transcript for this available anywhere? I much prefer text as a medium.

~~~
jayro
While transcripts are something we'd love to have for the show, unfortunately
we don't yet have the funds for that. Maybe some day ... ;)

~~~
boyter
Maybe you could attach a wiki and have users add them in? With 500+ listeners
im sure someone would consider doing this.

~~~
jasonlotito
This comes up every time there is a video or podcast.

I keep thinking I should create a service to do that. Crowd sourcing
transcripts/outlines.

Must put some more thought into this and then build it.

~~~
jayro
Yeah, we would love to take advantage of a service like that.

~~~
jasonlotito
Okay. I'll build it. bbiab

